# Murals and Patterns by: MRJ



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

]If your lookin to do patterns or Murals hit me up. My name is michael and Im based in San Diego California. Im willing to travel so call me for your airbrushin' needs! 619-392-0962. Thank you!<BR><BR>


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## goodride55 (Jun 26, 2011)

DAMMMM THAT IS SOME BAD ASS WORK MAN I NEED SOMETHING DONE TO MY 64 IM BORED OF THE PAINT ALREADY .


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

goodride55 said:


> DAMMMM THAT IS SOME BAD ASS WORK MAN I NEED SOMETHING DONE TO MY 64 IM BORED OF THE PAINT ALREADY .


Thanks homie!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

good work!!!!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks fuckin nice!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks homie!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

damn nice work bro


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MRJ-AIR said:


>


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

nice work Mr. J , its obvious your a true artist , not just cut and spray like others do , get down Mr. J .


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

still puttin it down....will have some more work to post in a couple days!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

hey man nice work how much u charge ifi send u my 96 front dash pad to airbrush in blues like demons n scyborg things


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

JO-JO's upholstery


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats some SICK paint work homie !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Napa-Matt (Jul 22, 2012)

VERY NICE WORK! POST UP SOME MORE PICS!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Mr.j need some more work done up


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats some SICK paint work homie !!!!!!!!!!


thanks bro!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> Mr.j need some more work done up


give me a call 619-392-0962


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Napa-Matt said:


> VERY NICE WORK! POST UP SOME MORE PICS!!!


Thanks bro! I will be posting up some more pics later today.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice ass work!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Nice ass work!


Thanks bro!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Chingon carnal


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Good work JKeep posting Brother


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

ITONEI said:


> Good work JKeep posting Brother


 Thanks bro!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Chingon carnal


 Thanks bro!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Intocables do your thang!


----------



## viclerotejano (May 17, 2014)

Orale,, sik pintura,, I have been out of paint scene since 96 , but just finished up my vicla n decided instead of getting someone to paint , that I would do myself,, I seen a carucha, that had raindrops on it , n I want to incorporate that n my vicla, how Dow I get that affect,??


----------



## jason57 (Jan 8, 2013)

looken for a price for a mural on a trunk lid.


----------

